# The Longest Legs Ever



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

[attachment=0:3ui14uek]Group goatie pics 001.jpg[/attachment:3ui14uek]

This is a 2012 doe kid from one of my top does (Clyde). From the instant she was born we were amazed by how long her legs were. Even today at 2 months old, she still looks like a deer on the move. It is going to take years for her to grown into them. Her mother is the tallest goat we have. Will be interesting to see how tall Go Go Boots / Boots / Booty (nic names) will get. Legion, my packer, is a cousin with their moms being sisters.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Beautiful goat! I really like your goats. If you were closer, I'd be paying you a visit this summer and I'd do some shopping!


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Pretty pretty! She looks like she could handle mountain hikes without too much trouble. Bet she covers a lot of ground with those getaway sticks.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well the funny thing is, she turned out to be a non breeder. So she is most likely going to replace our second prospect, Darius. As she is a magnet for does in heat  She plays the boy very well . She will be kept in with the does and hopefully be able to alert us to the early season silent heats. Have to find the good in all things cause it sure sucks otherwise.


----------

